# Ipad et photo en remote (picasa web albums etc...)



## lemonhead45 (12 Octobre 2011)

bonjour,

je suis dans l'optique d'acquérir un ipad 2 (16 ou 32 je sais pas encore), et ce qui m'intéresse, cest de pouvoir aussi l'utiliser en tant que cadre  numérique photo.
Ma question est de savoir , plutôt que de stocker localement les photos sur l'ipad, est il possible de 'lire" les photos depuis là où elles sont stockées sur mon imac, soit depuis picasa web albums, ou encore depuis un NAS ?
Si c'est possible la version 16Gb me suffit amplement.

Merci


----------

